# Relative Refused



## Ms_Struggle (Apr 7, 2017)

My Fiance (South African Permanent Resident holder)and I (Namibian) applied for a relative's visa which was rejected due to a lack of there not being:

"No notarial evidence proving cohabitation and the extent of out shared financial responsibilities in terms of the Immigration Act, 2002 as amended"

In terms of evidence submitted for cohabitation, we got a letter from his company which leases the house we live in. I would have through that enough evidence. 

In terms of shared Financial responsibilities, we shared his account (I have power of Authority of his account) and i submitted a bank statement. 

I now have 10 working days to submit an appeal and I am not exactly sure what to submit again in terms of the above supporting evidence.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Ms_Struggle said:


> My Fiance (South African Permanent Resident holder)and I (Namibian) applied for a relative's visa which was rejected due to a lack of there not being:
> 
> "No notarial evidence proving cohabitation and the extent of out shared financial responsibilities in terms of the Immigration Act, 2002 as amended"
> 
> ...


HI,

Do you have any mail that is addressed to both of you at your address?

Also have your Fiance write a letter saying that you both live together list the address provide references and how long you have lived together. Have your fiance state that he will support you while you reside in South Africa.

Have three people (have the individuals provide their full names and ID numbers) write a letter saying that they know you both and that you both live together and have been doing so for X amount of time.

I would also put in pictures, anything that you bought joint together that you can link back to both of you.

If you have any other questions let me know!


----------



## Ms_Struggle (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi, 

I have decided to resubmit a new application because it seems that the information I had gotten from the embassy was not entirely all there and there seem to have been an omission of the whole truth in terms of the total information package needed.


----------

